# 240SX unusually high insurance



## CrunchyCookie (Sep 15, 2002)

I was using Allstate's quick quote form and I noticed that the rates for the
95-98 240SX were disproportionately high. Way more expensive than the
200SX (I own an SE-R), and even more than BMW 3-series of similar years. Anyone know why this is?
Also, at one point a few years back, I asked an agent for rates on a 93 and a 95 240SX, and she told me the 95's rates were lower. I'm guessing this is because of air bags. But the online quick quote form stated a lower rate for the 93. I tend to trust this more since maybe the agent screwed up my input, but it's still curious.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

its higher because insurance companies call them sports car because they re 2 door and RWD but in KBB they are econo cars and not sports cars


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

haha KBB is morons


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

Check at least 5 (FIVE) places for insurance, I live in the insurance capital of Canada, so therefore competition for my insurance dollar is high. I pay $35 a month ($425 a year)without collision for a 1994 240sx. You could try some Canadian sites to see if they'll carry the insurance over to the states....

Try progressive.com, they're good. And never buy collision, liability covers if you hit someone and hurt them. Pay for your own screwups to the body, It'll help you to prevent them in the future when it comes out of your own pocket.

Best of luck,
-Jarret


----------

